# names needed



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

right i need new names for my older 3 blue degus and 1 for my new addition blue degu they all have to begin with the same letter, letter undecided atm, 1 boy and 3 girls 

and i need names for my recent escapes (cat got at there cage) all safe and sound unharmed spiny mice boy is called spike but need 2 girls names begings with s 

any sugestions???


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Spike, Sugar and Spice?
Spike, Sharp and Shiny?
Spike, Sweet and Sour?

Tic, Tac, Toe and T...?
Tori, Teri, Tari and Tim?
Billie, Betty, Bessie and Bob?

Sorry, I'm not very good with names!!


----------



## BuddyTitus (Jun 5, 2009)

Silk, Sam, Stine, Sorrel, Stiglet, Saffron, Sachi ?


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

thanks guys 

but has no one else got any input???????


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

if we get degus were calling them diego and rodreguz or gonsalez lol


----------

